# RS vs. Roubaix



## sws48 (Jul 4, 2007)

I was in the LBS looking at the specialized roubaix. They did not have my size but suggested the RS as it has a similar geometry. I am not looking for something aggresive as I do not race and am more interested in comfort. They are offering a pretty good discount on the RS with dura-ace components and have priced it less than the roubaix with ultegra since they would have to order it. Any opinions from those who are familiar with both bikes would be appreciated as I would only be able to test the RS.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

please read the other thread in this forum on Cervelo RS.


----------

